# orrore....come si può permettere?



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2012)

http://tv.fanpage.it/il-pericoloso-sfruttamento-delle-bimbe-per-i-reality-di-bellezza/_[HR][/HR]

*Il** trashality ha una nuova faccia, quella delle piccole protagoniste dei concorsi di bellezza in tv. Sottoposte da madri ossessive a tutto pur di competere e di vincere, sono di fronte alla denigrazione della propria infanzia.*























Febbre da reality, i più estremi, shockanti, a tratti definibili anche come lesivi della dignità umana, se solo i protagonisti non fossero d’accordo a una tale denigrazione della propria immagine. Dall’America arriva ogni sorta di provocazione possibile e immaginabile, dai matrimoni trash con tanto di risse tra invitate, ai concorsi di bellezza per bambine. Proprio questo genere merita una considerazione a parte, con show come Little Miss America e Toddlers & Tiaras che spopolano in quando a dati d’ascolto. Entrambi i reality sono basati sulla trasformazione drammatica di bambine, età compresa tra 0 e 12 anni, in adulte, infiocchettate, pettinate e truccate a favor di passerella, pronte a scimmiottare su basi musicali prestabilite e ad essere spaventosamente competitive con le coetanee, per accaparrarsi la corona e il titolo di bimba più bella.
*E’ singolare osservare come il promo di Little Miss America*, in onda anche in Italia su Real Time, colga il lato più negativo della serie: bimbe costrette da madri ossessive e perlopiù obese a indossare abiti pomposi, a smaltarsi le unghie come donne vissute, a soffrire con le ciglia finte ed il trucco marcato. Si raggiungono livelli raccapriccianti quando alle piccole viene applicato spray autoabbronzante, e si presentano sul palco macchiate di arancione, mentre alcune fanno addirittura la ceretta e la tinta ai capelli. Il promo di Little Miss America recita: “State per scoprire il lato oscuro delle favole”.




*La maggior parte delle volte le piccole non sono del tutto d’accordo* a comportarsi come fenomeni da baraccone per far piacere alle proprie madri insoddisfatte. Piangono, strepitano, si ribellano e si rifiutano di allenarsi in vista del giorno del concorso. Le mamme più spendaccione assumono anche delle personal trainer per le bambine, che danno loro lezioni di portamento, di ballo e di presenza scenica. L’universo del gioco e della libera esplorazione di se viene incattivito e messo sotto pressione, per le piccole il giorno del concorso diventa uno enorme spauracchio con cui fare i conti.
*Toddlers & Tiaras è ancora peggio*. Una madre americana, Lindsay Jackson, potrebbe perdere la custodia di sua figlia Maddy di 4 anni perché l’ha spedita sul palco con parrucca, seno finto e sedere finto. Personalmente non riesco neanche ad immaginare come sia fatto un sedere finto, e per qualche assurdo motivo sia applicato, con metodi sicuramente barbari, a una bimba così piccola. Davanti a un oltraggio tale mi interrogo se a Lindsay Jackson non avrebbero dovuto vietare anche la procreazione, altro che custodia. Cosa penseranno queste figlie da reality quando saranno grandi, e quanto la loro personalità sarà smarrita dopo un’infanzia privata dei suoi stessi presupposti? Maddy è stata “sessualizzata” con seno e sedere, adesso che è ancora pura. Di spettacolarizzazione dell’essere umano si parla ormai fin troppo, con abomini che corrono sulle frequenze dei reality più disparati. Ma la bruttura delle bambine-donne non ha eguali. Lasciate all’infanzia il suo ruolo sacrosanto.




​_​​


----------



## Tubarao (8 Settembre 2012)

Dicasi lo stesso per i padri che rompono con i figli calciatori. Ricordo che all'oratorio che frequentavo io, periodo delle elementari, ogni anno si organizzava un campionato di calcetto. Noi, capirai, non vedevamo l'ora d'iscriverci e dovevi vedere le nostre divise, praticamente verniciate con i pennarelli. Un'anno venne un tipo col proprio figlio, ci disse che ci avrebbe date le divise splendenti e sgargianti, ma a condizione che avessimo fatto giocare il figlio. Dopo la terza o quarta partita, tutte giocate con completi da giocatori veri, prendemmo il tipo e gli dicemmo: aripijate ste divise, e tu fijo. Poi una giorno che beccammo il figlio senza il padre lo invitammo di nuovo a giocare con noi, ma se diceva qualcosa al padre lo avremmo ributtato fuori.


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

Orribile...ho visto un video in cui facevano la ceretta alle sopracciglia ad una delle bimbe, che è dolorosissima per me, figurati per lei.:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2012)

Tubarao;bt5626 ha detto:
			
		

> Dicasi lo stesso per i padri che rompono con i figli calciatori. Ricordo che all'oratorio che frequentavo io, periodo delle elementari, ogni anno si organizzava un campionato di calcetto. Noi, capirai, non vedevamo l'ora d'iscriverci e dovevi vedere le nostre divise, praticamente verniciate con i pennarelli. Un'anno venne un tipo col proprio figlio, ci disse che ci avrebbe date le divise splendenti e sgargianti, ma a condizione che avessimo fatto giocare il figlio. Dopo la terza o quarta partita, tutte giocate con completi da giocatori veri, prendemmo il tipo e gli dicemmo: aripijate ste divise, e tu fijo. Poi una giorno che beccammo il figlio senza il padre lo invitammo di nuovo a giocare con noi, ma se diceva qualcosa al padre lo avremmo ributtato fuori.


però qui si tratta di vere e proprie torture, per non parlare della sessualizzazione di bambine che dovrebbero pensare solo a favole e cartoni animati.
rubare l'infanzia credo che sia uno dei crimini più crudeli e imperdonabili


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Settembre 2012)

idem per i ciclisti e nuotatori. idem per la scelta della scuola. idem per la scelta degli amici.

direi che la malattia chiamata "genitore" a volte si manifesta in modo completamente errato, invasivo. spesso contornato dal desiderio di non far mancare nulla ai ragazzi.

ma è anche colpa dei bambini, se non troppo piccoli, che nella speranza che si avverino le promesse più rosee dei genitori, si fanno fare quasi tutto.

la tortura purtroppo è molto frequente nelle famiglie e applicata reciprocamente fino all'esaurimento. per essere partner, genitore o figlio bisogna essere masochista convinto, a meno che non si verifichi il caso raro di reciproca intesa e vero amore.


----------

